# NCNS in first 90 days :(



## sara5606 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
So I am a full time college student, and I've been working at Target for a little over a month now. I've only been late a couple times, most of those being due to my classes running late or buses being slow. I called out once because I got stuck in another town due to a snow storm. 
Since I started, I have never, ever been scheduled to work for more than three nights in a row. Usually I work two nights, then I have a day off. So, I worked three nights in a row last week (thursday, friday, and saturday) and then the schedule ended. I thought about looking at it before I left on saturday night, just to make sure that I didn't work on Sunday, but I was so sure that I didn't, so I didn't check. 
So, of course, I was scheduled on sunday night, and I had no idea. They didn't call me when I didn't show up or anything (which I found a little odd) and I only found out when I called this morning to check if I had work tonight. Turns out I was scheduled five nights in a row! Thursday, friday, saturday, sunday and monday! Which is such a surprise to me, because like I said, I've never been schedule for more than three in a row. 
All of that is kind of beside the point, though. This was such a blatant mistake, I feel like such an idiot for not double checking, and it is so so so not like me to just not show up to work. I'm a super hard worker, and I've been trying so so hard to do good. I honestly believed that there was no way I was scheduled. 
It is my first 90 days, and I'm freaking out because I think that I'm going to get fired over this and I really cannot afford to get fired. So my question is this.
Should I be prepared to get fired on the spot when I go in tonight?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 17, 2020)

No. If you’re a good worker they may overlook one if you explain it was an honest mistake and that it won’t happen again. Obviously it depends on the store but at my store you wouldn’t be termed. (Though you probably would if it happened again)

Remember that schedules are done on a weekly basis starting on Sunday. So ETLs don’t know/care if you worked Saturday, they’re looking at a new week on Sunday. ALWAYS confirm your schedule.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 17, 2020)

All stores are not the same, but mine seems to be forgiving of NCNS - more forgiving than I think they should be, actually (for repeat offenders).

I was tempted to go off about being responsible, how could you NOT check your schedule for the next week, blah blah, but then I remembered that I did something similar way back in the Stone Age when I got my first job. I had been scheduled 12-6 for the first couple of weeks and just assumed that that would be my permanent schedule. So on the next Monday I called around 11:00 to confirm my hours, and come to find out was scheduled to be in for 10:00 am that day - oops! I got off the phone and high-tailed it to the store, and made sure to check my schedule regularly after that!


----------



## sara5606 (Feb 17, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> No. If you’re a good worker they may overlook one if you explain it was an honest mistake and that it won’t happen again. Obviously it depends on the store but at my store you wouldn’t be termed. (Though you probably would if it happened again)
> 
> Remember that schedules are done on a weekly basis starting on Sunday. So ETLs don’t know/care if you worked Saturday, they’re looking at a new week on Sunday. ALWAYS confirm your schedule.



You're so right, I should've just looked, it would've taken me two seconds  I feel so stupid. 
Thank you for the reassurance, I appreciate it


----------



## sara5606 (Feb 17, 2020)

happygoth said:


> All stores are not the same, but mine seems to be forgiving of NCNS - more forgiving than I think they should be, actually (for repeat offenders).
> 
> I was tempted to go off about being responsible, how could you NOT check your schedule for the next week, blah blah, but then I remembered that I did something similar way back in the Stone Age when I got my first job. I had been scheduled 12-6 for the first couple of weeks and just assumed that that would be my permanent schedule. So on the next Monday I called around 11:00 to confirm my hours, and come to find out was scheduled to be in for 10:00 am that day - oops! I got off the phone and high-tailed it to the store, and made sure to check my schedule regularly after that!



I've just been so busy with exams and work and I was so exhausted on saturday when I was leaving that looking at the schedule, when I was so sure that I didn't work, seemed like the most difficult and useless thing that I could possibly do. It was so dumb! I will never ever do it again! 
Thanks for the response, I appreciate it


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Feb 17, 2020)

In my district, our HRBP (we don’t have an ETL HR, just TL) won’t accept an NCNS without a seek to understand first making sure it was a mistake. Which, typically, the first one is. Just don’t let it happen again.


----------



## Times Up (Feb 17, 2020)

You should be okay.  However, with your previous call-out and being late a few times, you really don't have good attendance.  Spot expects perfect attendance during your probationary period.  Good luck!


----------



## sara5606 (Feb 17, 2020)

Times Up said:


> You should be okay.  However, with your previous call-out and being late a few times, you really don't have good attendance.  Spot expects perfect attendance during your probationary period.  Good luck!



They've been super understanding about me being late, because I was very up front with them from the beginning about my class schedule and how the buses aren't super reliable, etc. The one time that I called out was because there was a crazy snow storm and I was 4+ hours away from the store, and they were very nice and understanding about that too. 
I guess I'm worried about my credibility being shot to hell over this, because even though this was an honest to god mistake, they've been very lenient with me in the past, and I don't have a valid reason for this one. And you're right, I don't have the best attendance. On paper, I look really bad. I'm super nervous! Hopefully I don't lose my job.
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 17, 2020)

Once you're past 90 days consider adjusting your availability to be later to account for unreliable busses, etc.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 18, 2020)

So you NCNS Sunday and Monday?  It could be a problem.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2020)

Yetive said:


> So you NCNS Sunday and Monday?  It could be a problem.


No I think just Sunday


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 18, 2020)

Bonus question for the NCNS folks:  Who was granted the first U.S. patent and for what in 1876?  Hint: his initials are A.G.B.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 18, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Bonus question for the NCNS folks:  Who was granted the first U.S. patent and for what in 1876?  Hint: his initials are A.G.B.


It was not the first patent. Alexander graham bell got the phone patent.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It was not the first patent. Alexander graham bell got the phone patent.


That’s what he was referring to.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 18, 2020)

sara5606 said:


> Hi everyone!
> So I am a full time college student, and I've been working at Target for a little over a month now. I've only been late a couple times, most of those being due to my classes running late or buses being slow. I called out once because I got stuck in another town due to a snow storm.
> Since I started, I have never, ever been scheduled to work for more than three nights in a row. Usually I work two nights, then I have a day off. So, I worked three nights in a row last week (thursday, friday, and saturday) and then the schedule ended. I thought about looking at it before I left on saturday night, just to make sure that I didn't work on Sunday, but I was so sure that I didn't, so I didn't check.
> So, of course, I was scheduled on sunday night, and I had no idea. They didn't call me when I didn't show up or anything (which I found a little odd) and I only found out when I called this morning to check if I had work tonight. Turns out I was scheduled five nights in a row! Thursday, friday, saturday, sunday and monday! Which is such a surprise to me, because like I said, I've never been schedule for more than three in a row.
> ...


Was the missed day on the wall schedule or online schedule?  What schedule do you go by?


----------

